# from 20 to 55



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

So I have had a comet for a little over 9 years now and am finally moving into my own place, which means I can set up my 55 gallon! He is getting an upgrade from a 20 gallon to a 55. He should be happy! Will he grow more or was his growth stumped by the smaller tank? Also, any suggestions for the tank would be great-fish, plants, deco, anything!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How big is he? If he is 9 years old, he has probably been stunted and will not grow much anymore. The 55 gallon should keep him very healthy and happy though. 

As far as suggestions for the tank.

Fish - Goldfish only. Goldfish are really the only common pet store fish you can keep with other goldfish. Not because of compatibility, but because of water requirements. Goldfish prefer temps in the 60s while most tropical fish prefer them in the high 70s. Dojo loaches are sometimes sold in pet stores, and will do well with goldfish.

Plants - Plastic plants. Goldfish are notorious diggers, and will uproot any live plant you try to add. Floating plants may work though. Be careful though, goldfish do like to make plants part of their diet. 

Decor - I would fill it with natural rocks. Make sure that if you stack them, they are secure. I once had a rock fall on a cichlid of mine. He was paralyzed for 2 weeks, and never fully recovered. Usually cichlids are best kept in groups, but I had to separate this one because he was not as strong as the others, and would get beat up. Falling rocks can also chip or break glass, not good with 55 gallons of water. Make sure that you silicone/epoxy together any rocks that go into an aquarium, to prevent them from falling.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I have some fake plants and a few rock/rock structures. I may upload some pics once its complete


----------

